# Wax worms...how to??



## madcrappiekids

It has always been a concern that the wax worms would get left out and die from heat, so we alway made sure we had them in the cooler. This is fine, however sometimes it's a pain to have to get them out and put them back, especially with kids. So, this weekend we were fishing the shoreline and I just carried them over and set them in the shade, of course the sun moved and soon they were baking in the heat. I LIKE IT! As it turns out, I discovered when in the sun, wax worms go nuts when in the heat. They were crawling all over themselves and looked like redwoems in the way they were moving around and getting into a corner of the container. Also, they "grew" fatter the longer they were in the sun. 

I will tell you, a warm - fat - squirmin wax worm WILL catch a ton of bluegill! 

When we were done, I put them back in the cooler and the next time they were fine. The kids just loved it and I could not fish because the 3 kids were just one after another with catches, best fishing I never got to do. 

So, anyone else have this happen with wax worms? Have I been living a wax worm lie all my life??


----------



## BASSandBASEBALL

now that you mention it, took the boy yesterday w/ the waxers in the sun and we did excellent. maybe your on to something???????


----------



## BigChessie

I noticed the same thing yesterday! The wife was commenting on how "Gross them things are". I asked what she was talking about, she pointd to the waxworms I left out of the cooler. They loked like they were gonna gang up and take over the boat. lol I put them back in the cooler and they looked like they went to sleep. Same story, when I left them out we really tore up the gills and crappies.


----------



## newbuckeye

I guess, madcrappiekids, you have dashed yet another LIE told by generations of the less than well informed! Next time out, WAXIE's out of the cooler everybody!


----------



## madcrappiekids

yep, from now on the waxies are only in the cooler fro storage and just a few times a day for preservation....can't wait to get out and try this again.....hmmm....I guess, for the sake of science, I will just have to go fishing this weekend. 

I'll put one rod out with the docile cool worms and one out with the phsyco hot worms and see what happens


----------



## fishslim

Everything that has been put in this thread is in a dream never really happened!!!!!!! Actually a waxworm nightmare!!  I have been caught with them under the truck heater in the fall or early morning to get them dancing when it's time to go to work. Always first thing done put them out on dash in boat and let them cook all day!! But remember this is all in your bad dream do not believe it!!!!


----------



## liquidsoap

I had wax worms in my fridge for about 5 or 6 weeks, they looked dead as a dorn nail. I had them mixed with maggets. I brought them out to try for crappies, and what do you no both the wax worms and maggets survived. Best idea of my life, bait fridge in the room!


----------



## River Dweller20

Yeah, they do go wild when they get warmed up. They crawl up your finger when you're trying to put them on the hook.


----------



## Lewzer

You can a few between your cheek and gum while fishing to keep them at the right temperature and you don't have to reach too far when you need a fresh one. This works especially well in the winter.


----------



## madcrappiekids

Lewzer said:


> You can a few between your cheek and gum while fishing to keep them at the right temperature and you don't have to reach too far when you need a fresh one. This works especially well in the winter.



So, you just spit them on the hook???


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

Just dont have the misfortune of them getting loose in your car...a few weeks back I bought some to use in a pond for gills and crappie...I had like 75 of them in a little plastic container in the front seat of my car...well somehow the container got turned over and busted open..when I got to where I was going I picked them up as best I could..thought I had them all picked up(wrong) for days after that I found them everywhere..in the seats, had a pair of rolled up work gloves..got to work ready to start the day..unrolled the gloves out flops 3 waxworms(buddy at work is laughing himself sick at me) those little dudes can hide anywhere...except when they are on a hook


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

yeah they get more squirmy but ive noticed when they are left out in the sun they also rip apart easier and end up getting thieved from my hook


----------



## madcrappiekids

TheSonicMarauder said:


> yeah they get more squirmy but ive noticed when they are left out in the sun they also rip apart easier and end up getting thieved from my hook


You should call DNR and file a report  

I go with a 1/32 oz jighead and small bobber


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

i should.... i want that bluegill locked up! sittin there lookin all cute and cuddly with its orange belly and blue gills.... but now i know the truth! blue gill bandits i tell ya


----------



## Ruminator

The same thing is true of maggots after they warm up.
And like Lewzer said, a good ice fishing tip is to pop some in your mouth to keep 'em warm until you need them.

Those waxie's tiny feet gripping your inside cheek as they crawl around is precious!


----------



## krustydawg

Them there maggots will take care of any gingivitis you may have also !  I usually just sit mine in front of the heater in the shanty, gets em' squirmin...


----------



## Ruminator

But on the heater won't help me out with any plaque build up.


----------



## krustydawg

Yeah, I never thought about plaque build up !  I will have to give it a try this season at Presque Isle, especially after a rough night at that hotel bar, might be just the ticket for the early morning stooper !


----------



## peple of the perch

try having one of those containers open in ur warm pocket. now that fun when u dontexpect it.lol


----------

